# College student in Athens looking for land to hunt/fish



## ryanwhitfield (Mar 21, 2016)

I am a college student here in Athens, GA and have been trying to find some places nearby to do some hunting or fishing, considering I am just a student, my funds are a little low. If anyone knows of some public land or private land that I could get permission to either fish or hunt duck, deer, turkey, etc. it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Mar 22, 2016)

You have the Redlans close by out Hwy 15 towards Greensboro, and you could also look at the Broad River WMA outside of Daniellsville it is a smaller WMA that is bow only for Deer, I know there is a lot of turkeys on that river, I have never hunted it though. Good Luck


----------



## Milkman (Mar 22, 2016)

Second on the Redlands.   all the mentioned species, plus pigs are there. But so are lots of other folks during the seasons. Read the regs carefully since the WMA doesnt observe the standard season any longer.  
The Oconee river has long frontage on the WMA for fishing. 
While I have never done it myself, I have heard lots of stories of folks catching white bass running up the Oconee to spawn this time of year.

Go down Hwy 15 past Watkinsville.  You enter the WMA when you cross the Oconee River.  The first left is to a riverside park and boat ramp. The check station if further south. 

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## mmcneil (Mar 30, 2016)

Grew up in Athens and Redlands is pretty good place.  Spent many days there hunting deer, ducks and fishing.  Before duck hunting became popular it was a great place and little to no other hunters.


----------

